# Elbow pain



## Texan69 (May 27, 2019)

Past two weeks I have been experiencing severe elbow pain, I am assuming tenonitis. I have been icing and taking Advil. Cutting down volume and using a lighter load with high reps. Staying away from a lot of pressing. I took 5 days off from upper body besides the side lateral machine and peck deck and they don’t put and weight on where my elbow hurts. 
Any advice? I know rest is probably what it needs. 

Was thinking about getting those compression sleeves or bands that go above the elbow. 

The pain starts just above the elbow and ends upper forearm


----------



## Straight30weight (May 27, 2019)

Had a similar issue, started wearing a sleeve during pressing movements. So much better.


----------



## bigdog (May 27, 2019)

compression sleeves work wonders.. I use the iron rebel ones and love them!


----------



## Gibsonator (May 28, 2019)

same here man, shit sucks, would be throbbing so bad towards the end of any pressing workout. i still have it but its about 75% less painful. few things ive done that i think have helped. Glucosamine supplementation. Shoulder mobility stretching daily. Forearm/wrist stretching. Took some time off barbell benching/using lower weight higher reps. I was wearing elbow sleeves already, i think heavy close grip benching is what started it all so none of that shit anymore. For some reason folding my sleeve down between sets seems to help. Wrist wraps on heavy pressing. Gadawg has a thread somewhere about an exercise lowering your bodyweight onto the counter or some shit that helped him a lot if u can find it. Good luck.


----------



## Gadawg (May 28, 2019)

There was a thread about this recently.  Check the search function because the cure is very simple.


----------



## Uncle manny (May 28, 2019)

Grab a golf ball, squeeze it into that area and move your hand around.


----------



## Grizzly911 (May 28, 2019)

I experienced some of that tendinitis earlier last week, only lasted a few hours so I used some Real Time cream on it, pain went away and hasn't been back since. Real Time cream is somewhat like bio-freeze but stronger.


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 28, 2019)

Jack off with the other hand......Geez am I the only one here with the correct answer??????


----------



## Texan69 (May 28, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> There was a thread about this recently.  Check the search function because the cure is very simple.



Thanks... looking now


----------



## hulksmash (May 28, 2019)

Texan69 said:


> Thanks... looking now



It was me as the OP. Might be in Training and Work-Outs?

Bursitis possible gave me tendonitis. Replacing exercises was my cure, especially since I'm not going to lift lighter weight.


----------



## Gadawg (May 29, 2019)

Not sure who posted the big one but it was 3-4 pages and several people cured their tricep connection tendonitis very quickly.  If you dont see it, Ill post up again


----------



## Texan69 (May 29, 2019)

I searched for “elbow pain” and “tendonitis” but didn’t see anything I’ll look again


----------



## ccpro (May 29, 2019)

It sucks, I get it in my left arm from biceps exercises (inside of elbow) which I warm up very low weight and multiple reps....and that about it!  Now my right arm has it (outside of elbow), I can't even shake someones hand...really bad.  Chiro buddy of mine showed me some massaging excercises and cold compresses...it helps.  Tendonitis is brutal, it obviously screws with your whole work out.  Massaging the fore arms does help!


----------



## ccpro (May 29, 2019)

Texan69 said:


> I searched for “elbow pain” and “tendonitis” but didn’t see anything I’ll look again


I may get blasted for this but I can never find anything in our search on this forum....I'm sure it's me!


----------



## Gadawg (May 30, 2019)

The key is to do negatives on the injured tendon.  I had this stuff for months from the combination of shooting traditional archery and lifting.  I couldnt bench 95 lbs when it was at its worst.  Went to several doctors, no help.  Then I read a study done on using eccentric exercise (negatives) to cure achiles tendonitis.  So I started finding ways to do negatives on my bad elbow.  

The best for me was doing the negative part of a single arm tricep pressdown (cable).  I would push the weight down with my good arm and just do very slow negatives with the bad arm.  It was excruciating at first but every day was better until after only a week or so it was totally gone. 

I found I could do the same thing throughout the day by just leaning against a table or counter as if you were doing a one arm pushup and just lowering my bodyweight onto it.  Youll probably hear and feel crackling sounds as the tendon fibers reallign.  

DO NOT DO THE POSITIVE PORTION!!  If you do this for a few days, you will heal.  Good Luck!


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (May 31, 2019)

Probably the tennis elbow tendon, ties forearm muscle to the bone via that tendon. Tore mine last July, still there but getting better by wearing tuff-wraps compression sleeves, and using BPC-157. Still hurts bad, just a little less..


----------



## Tiny (Jun 20, 2019)

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/29948-The-P-Word


----------



## TODAY (Jun 22, 2019)

You might also try voodoo flossing. I can't post links yet, but a quick google should yield all of the necessary information.


----------

